# Accelerator issue or something else?



## NEmedic74 (Aug 18, 2015)

So today I was driving my 2008 Maxima I was at a stop and when I pressed on the accelerator to go there was absolutely NO response from the engine! I put the car in Neutral and the engine reved like normal. I coasted to a parking spot and Parked the car. Pressed the accelerator and the engine reved normally again. I sat for a few minutes, backed out of the parking spot, and put the car in Drive again, then pressed the accelerator and again NO response from the engine. The car has been towed to the dealer. I have 89,000 miles on the car.

Can someone give me any idea what my issue maybe? The only symptoms I have had other than today was last week during a few cold starts, car is garaged at home so cold start would be regular starting in AM, the car would hesitate then go, 2 times the vehicle stalled, restarted then the car was fine.

Do I have an accelerator issue? A transmission issue? A Catalytic converter issue? Any information would be very helpful...


----------

